# Multiple styles



## DAC..florida (Mar 29, 2003)

Multiple styles

How many train in more than one style or have in the past?

If so why? 



I feel that it is hard to get everything that you need to know from one style.


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 29, 2003)

Well, it depends.

Each style has something to offer, and that something might be what you're looking for.  But it varies from instructor to instructor.

But mainly, I wrestled in high school because I thought it would be interesting and I loved it, and did very well.  I boxed in college because again, was fun.  I still practice what I learned in my root arts as I like to call them, but there are times when an oppourtunity is given to you.

I don't care what style you do, if there's a chance for you to take, do it.  Wrestling all four years in high school costed me $80...  I took it.  And it was the top program in the state.  Boxing was free, and I also competed in college.

If a famous instructor comes to the area and opens a school, I suggest you at least check it out.


----------



## ECYili (Mar 29, 2003)

I have trainning in 2 styles Tang Soo Do and now Yi Li Chuan Kung Fu.  
  But I have been around and seen many different martial arts from Okinawan karate, Aikido, Kung Fu etc and the men that have spent their lives studying their singular art.  One of the many things that I have learned from them is that, no matter what style you practice, it's ALL there.  If you spend enough time and train the _RIGHT_ way you'll find it.  Most people don't have the desire or will to go through long, mostly tedious journey it takes to find it.  That's why alot (not all) people jump around from school to school trying to get the pieces they think a chosen martial art has or doesn't have.

  That's just my thoughts.  I'm not bagging on anyone here or the people that fall into the category above.  Everyone has there right to do what makes them happy and if that's going from school to school then that's just peachy :asian: 

Take care

Dan


----------



## KatGurl (Mar 29, 2003)

I take American Kenpo and Russian Systema. I take both because I'm in the middle of them anyways. My dad is an instructor in American Kenpo, and he has Arthur Sennot come down to his school to teach Russian Systema.


----------



## ydma1796 (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm first and foremost a TKD practioner.... (have been for 4 years now off and on)  I've  also picked up Kenpo for the hand techniques.  I practice escrima / kali for the  more indepth weapon stylings.  And lately I've been thinging of taking up Judo (It's free at my local YMCA so how can I go wrong?)

Salute :asian: 
Kevin


----------



## ace (Mar 29, 2003)

I Train in in Submisson Wrestling, F.M.A. & Wrestling
I've also done Ju Jitsu, Mauy Thai, Bando * Boxing* ,J.K.D.



No art has all the answers.
I prefer to keep an Mind.

Of All the Arts i've practise Submisson Wrestling
is My Fav.


I look to see what is comon & how i can 
Blend The arts to Work for Me


----------



## A.R.K. (Mar 29, 2003)

Ace,

Is that similar to the catch-as-catch-can submission wrestling?  I cross-train with a fellow Deputy that studied under Matt Fury, who in turn trained under Karl Goch.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 29, 2003)

I have only "officially" trained  in kenpo but this weekend we had the honor of cross training with my sifu's brother and a couple of his students.  He instructs ninjutsu.  I was really impressed by the techniques and by the group as a whole.   I was also pleasantly surprised to find that there are some things that just kinda follow from one style to another.  We were able to do a technique in ninjutsu and "add-on" a technique from our kenpo training almost seamlessly and vice versa.  

I don't know that I agree that every style has everything you need.  Maybe I just haven't been studying long enough.   Even the stuff that was similar from one style to the next had at the very least a slightly different take.  I'd have to say, especially after this weekend, that loyalty to your style is a great thing but don't let that loyalty prevent you from crosstraining.  That one extra technique or maybe even that one slight difference to something you already know could make all the difference in the world.

Respectfully,
Theletch1:asian:


----------



## ace (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mya Ryu Jitsu _
> *Ace,
> 
> Is that similar to the catch-as-catch-can submission wrestling?  I cross-train with a fellow Deputy that studied under Matt Fury, who in turn trained under Karl Goch. *



in Some Ways Yes .

At the School We have a Group of Wrestlers
With Back Rounds in Free Styel & Folk as well Judo & BJJ

We Practise upper & Lower body Submissons
as Well as throws & take downs.
We Start Every Thing Standing & Do ad Strikes from Timt to Time

We have competed in NHB/MMA,Kumite Ju Jitsu,Submisson grappling, Judo & BJJ Turnaments.


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 29, 2003)

Yiliquan since 1985.

Modern Arnis since 2001.

Ryu Te Karate since 2002.

There is nothing wrong with studying multiple styles, but I wouldn't recommend it until a person had achieved a good foundation in one main art.

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Wmarden (Mar 30, 2003)

There is a difference between a deep study of a couple of arts(or more) and school hopping.   

Right now for me I am building a foundation in Ju-Jitsu.  Once I have achieved a certain rank or basic knowledge I will add other formal instruction.  But this seems to be the best foundation art available in this area, at least the best for me anyway. Once I get a certain rank or get some basic comfort in my skills I will know more what to look for to make myself a more complete warrior.

I also train mostly by myself with firearms and a handful of other weapons.   And it is a similar skill progression in that it gets slowly better and one introduces more advanced concepts the better one does the basics.  And as in ju-jitsu I have a long ways to go towards being competant.

As for a second art, I would probably look to either an art like TKD for leg strikes or more likely to a filipino art for weapons work.


----------



## DAC..florida (Mar 30, 2003)

Great info.. keep it coming.

I must say I'm a little surprized that there's nothing negative here yet!! I would like to hear everyones opinion.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 30, 2003)

I boxed...
I wrestled...
I played Judo...
I tried TaeKwonDo...

But when I found YiLiQuan...that is what I stuck with...

After several years in YiLi I studied Aikido for a short time, until I saw it was already part of my art...I also trained for a short time in FutGaKun under Arthur Lee...I was able to use the perspective of that training to find new things within YiLi...things that were there all along...

Now, I just do YiLiQuan...

People will try out different arts...when they find the one that is right for them, they should stick with that one and explore it deeply...I think they will find that we all arrive at the same place eventually.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

I've been in Kali for 4 years now. So far it has had everything I need in it. Great Footwork, Weapons, Hand to Hand and Grappling Skills. The only thing its lacking in for me the kicking section (FMA only has practical kicks unlike the more show off types in TKD etc). Later on in life, when I get a job and leave school and have some time on my hands I would like to start Wing Chun and possibly after that BJJ. But for now Kali has everything I need....:asian:


----------



## khadaji (Mar 30, 2003)

I have done Tee Kwan Do,  in the past, and currently do Fencing, and Systema.  I also have done a little bit of school hopping with Akito, Sodikan, Kendo.  

However in my System training we bring in many things from many other arts.  From Arnis, Wrestling, JKD, and many other things.  Depends what each of us can offor.  

I like training in multible styles.  I see it as a way to close gaps in your fighting.  It gives you more versitility to draw uppon.


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by khadaji _
> *II also have done a little bit of school hopping with Akito, Sodikan, Kendo.  *



Did you mean Aikido and Shotokan in that post?  If not, what are Akito and Sodikan?


----------



## DAC..florida (Mar 30, 2003)

Excellent info.. here lets keep it going!

Still no negative I cant believe that almost everyone has atleast
2 style under thier belt.:goop:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> *Excellent info.. here lets keep it going!
> 
> Still no negative I cant believe that almost everyone has atleast
> 2 style under thier belt.:goop: *




I'll give you negative. I dont believe in cross training because I would rather be Good in one style then alright in a half a dozen styles. Why be decent at grappling AND kicking AND punching when you can just start one art like Hapkido and get it all. Whats the point of doing TKD AND BJJ AND Wing Chun. Its also a lot easier to focus in one art :cuss:


Theres some negative for ya


----------



## khadaji (Mar 30, 2003)

quote: Originally posted by Yiliquan1

Did you mean Aikido and Shotokan in that post? If not, what are Akito and Sodikan?
---

Sorry, they are Aikido and Shotokan.   simple mispellings.  I am by no means a master of spelling, and typing on my crappy keyboard is no help either...     :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'll give you negative. I dont believe in cross training because I would rather be Good in one style then alright in a half a dozen styles.*



And therein lies the inherent flaw in many MMAists' approach to training...  They learn a little here, a little there, but their total learning amounts to "a little."

There is really nothing wrong with studying other things once you have a substantial base in one art.  I studied Yiliquan for about 12 years before I took Aikido.  Then, a few years later, I studied Shuri-te for a brief period, Modern Arnis, and started learning Ryu Te Karate.  However, through it all, I continue to study Yiliquan.

I enjoyed the other arts I studied, and while Ryu Te is the only one I would really consider studying for the rest of my life (in addition to Yiliquan), the other arts I studied (as well as the other arts I plan on studying in the future) have provided me alternate perspectives on my main art.  All of Modern Arnis footwork is included in only one of eight methods of footwork application contained in Yiliquan.  No big deal then, right?  Wrong.  Because Yili applies that footwork with one mentality, while Modern Arnis does so with another.  That other perspective allows me to appreciate an external view into Yili, and so betters my understanding of Yili footwork in general.

The only real problem I see with "crosstraining" is when a person lack sufficient grounding to allow them to understand the lessons they are learning.  "Dojo hopping" should be a huge no-no.  Training elsewhere used to be a requirement in many arts, Yiliquan among them.  But not until an advanced level.  And so it should be.

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *
> There is really nothing wrong with studying other things once you have a substantial base in one art.   *



Key words........Substantial.....and Base :asian:


----------



## ydma1796 (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> * when I get a job and leave school and have some time on my hands :asian: *




You've got a lot to learn... Job ...then comes family ...no more time than there is now.

  Kevin


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *You've got a lot to learn... Job ...then comes family ...no more time than there is now.
> 
> Kevin *



No family for a while my friend.........I promised not to get married till I'm 30......by then I should be emotionally ready


----------



## ydma1796 (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *No family for a while my friend.........I promised not to get married till I'm 30......by then I should be emotionally ready  *




Sure you say that now.  I said I'd never get married and here I'am now married 8 years already...  

Oh yeah I'm 32 and still not emotionally ready lol

 :asian: 
Kevin

Sorry for going off topic people


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *Sure you say that now.  I said I'd never get married and here I'am now married 8 years already...
> 
> Oh yeah I'm 32 and still not emotionally ready lol
> ...




On a seriouse note seeing as I am being seriouse, I do not know what the future holds.....But knowing me I will be able to plan my future around it :asian:


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'll give you negative. I dont believe in cross training because I would rather be Good in one style then alright in a half a dozen styles. Why be decent at grappling AND kicking AND punching when you can just start one art like Hapkido and get it all. Whats the point of doing TKD AND BJJ AND Wing Chun. Its also a lot easier to focus in one art :cuss:
> 
> 
> Theres some negative for ya  *


I was great at striking, and my previous posts don't indicate that I'm an avid cross-trainer.  However, when the oppourtunity comes, take it.  If you have a chance to wrestle at high school, or box in college, take it.  You can become decent at it but it might help you in what you're great at.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *I was great at striking, and my previous posts don't indicate that I'm an avid cross-trainer.  However, when the oppourtunity comes, take it.  If you have a chance to wrestle at high school, or box in college, take it.  You can become decent at it but it might help you in what you're great at. *



Even though I just did that post so DAC could get some negative I do see where your getting at and I thank you alot for your input. Much appreciated :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## DAC..florida (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'll give you negative. I dont believe in cross training because I would rather be Good in one style then alright in a half a dozen styles. Why be decent at grappling AND kicking AND punching when you can just start one art like Hapkido and get it all. Whats the point of doing TKD AND BJJ AND Wing Chun. Its also a lot easier to focus in one art :cuss:
> 
> 
> Theres some negative for ya  *





I agree that you must take one style for a base and once you have established that then to train in another art would be acceptable in my opinion.  :asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 31, 2003)

My primary art is Wing Chun, But I do study some Kali along with it. Right now most of my practice and focus is WC once I've got a better foundation I'll work harder on Kali.


----------



## pittjunky (Mar 31, 2003)

I started with TKD then went to kenpo and now I am taking classes for brezilian ju jitsu for an on the ground fighting stile. alought of times if two people are evenly matched and it's not in the ring the fight will endup on the ground.


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pittjunky _
> *I started with TKD then went to kenpo and now I am taking classes for brezilian ju jitsu for an on the ground fighting stile. alought of times if two people are evenly matched and it's not in the ring the fight will endup on the ground. *


being on the ground doesn't mean both people will be on the ground or due to grappling.

Most fights do go to the ground...  Because one person knocks the other guy down.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pittjunky _
> *I started with TKD then went to kenpo and now I am taking classes for brezilian ju jitsu for an on the ground fighting stile. alought of times if two people are evenly matched and it's not in the ring the fight will endup on the ground. *



When you take up a new art like Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu it does not mean you have to abandon your original art. It may even be beneficial to train in more that one school. Many great masters have done just that and eventually deciding that one was the right one for them. But after experiencing the other art(s) as well.


----------



## pittjunky (Apr 2, 2003)

I didn't abendon kenpo, I'm still taking it but I also take the ju jitsu twice a week.


----------



## phlaw (Apr 3, 2003)

I have trained in multiple styles, here are the onesI have trained at least 6 months in (starting in 1984)


Tang Soo Do
Shotokan
Tae Kwon Do *
Aikido
American Kenpo

I have also had training in:

Judo
Grappling
Kickboxing
Boxing
Kunf Fu


----------



## DAC..florida (Apr 3, 2003)

Excellent info...

Lets here some more opinions on wether its right or wrong to train in multiple styles.

:goop: :goop:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> *Excellent info...
> 
> Lets here some more opinions on wether its right or wrong to train in multiple styles.
> ...



It can be done wrong.....It can be done right. In my opinion it is WRONG if you start straight off with 4 or 5 arts as it is increasingly hard to get a decent base. However if you have a decent base in whatever art (I'm talking like at least a Black Belt) then it is okay to start cross training.  I think 3 arts is MY maximum for cross training.....I dont disagree with those who choose to do 7 but I do think thats a bit much. I do however think that some arts are great for cross training like TKD and Hapkido so I wouldnt mind doing Kali, Wing Chun, Hapkido & TKD. But anymore then three completly differant styles and I would find it hard to juggle :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 3, 2003)

I think an important question to ask is *why* a person feels a need to crosstrain?

While I have enjoyed training outside of Yiliquan, it was never because I felt my Yili training needed to be bolstered by other styles of fighting or other types of training.  I studied other arts (and continue to do so) because I have an interest in them - nothing more.

The thing that continues to entertain me is the ongoing support people give to styles/schools that apparently don't train broadly enough, thus encouraging their students by their actions or inactions to go elsewhere in search of training.

I have come across some arts that were very particular in their training, and the only arts that I have had any interest in were the arts that covered the spectrum of empty handed (and non-projectile weapon armed) fighting.

So what kind of crosstraining are we talking about?  Crosstraining just because an art interests you, or crosstraining because your "mother art" is lacking in a particular area...?

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *I think an important question to ask is why a person feels a need to crosstrain?
> 
> While I have enjoyed training outside of Yiliquan, it was never because I felt my Yili training needed to be bolstered by other styles of fighting or other types of training.  I studied other arts (and continue to do so) because I have an interest in them - nothing more.
> ...




I think a lot of reasons for most people cross training is because there art does lack in a particular area. I know a LOT of TKD people who cross train in BJJ or JuiJitsu because TKD lacks in grappling or floor fighting. I however only cross train for the interest in the art. If I do not find the art interesting no matter how practical it is I will never be able to find my Niche in it :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 3, 2003)

I guess if I was training in an art that was obviously lacking in particular areas, or worse yet in its overall teaching, I'd just go someplace else...

Gambarimasu.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *I guess if I was training in an art that was obviously lacking in particular areas, or worse yet in its overall teaching, I'd just go someplace else...
> 
> Gambarimasu. *



Yeah but not everyone is as smart as you or me  

I personally count myself lucky, Kali has everything I need and Im lucky enough to have a teacher with an extensive knowledge of Hapkido and limited knowledge in Wing Chun, Karate and BJJ :asian: It's all good


----------



## DAC..florida (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *It can be done wrong.....It can be done right. In my opinion it is WRONG if you start straight off with 4 or 5 arts as it is increasingly hard to get a decent base. However if you have a decent base in whatever art (I'm talking like at least a Black Belt) then it is okay to start cross training.  I think 3 arts is MY maximum for cross training.....I dont disagree with those who choose to do 7 but I do think thats a bit much. I do however think that some arts are great for cross training like TKD and Hapkido so I wouldnt mind doing Kali, Wing Chun, Hapkido & TKD. But anymore then three completly differant styles and I would find it hard to juggle :asian: *




I agree with you 100% it is wrong to start in more than one style and it is also wrong to have multiple style training before having a solid base ( at least a black belt )

:redeme:


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 4, 2003)

Cross-training...

That depends on YOUR goals.

I train for self-protection so I feel that cross-training is a must.  Currently I'm training in an eclectic form of Jujutsu and Western Boxing.  To keep things interesting, this fall I'll replace Western Boxing with something else - perhaps some form of grappling.

For those that are into cross-training, take your time.  There is no need to sign up for everything at once.  Always remember that there are other kool things to be doing besides being in the ring or on the mat.  Also, it can get expensive you know.

I don't recommend for TOTAL NEWBIES (i.e. those not physically fit who also lack any martial arts/combat sport experience) to cross-train because of two  things:

1- You can get conflicting concepts; and

2- The physical conditioning foundation necessary to become proficient is differs from style to style...

Boxers don't train the same way a WuShu stylist does, and an Aikidoka doesn't train the same way as a Kickboxer.

That physical conditioning foundation has to be built before you can execute techniques properly.


----------



## chufeng (Apr 4, 2003)

I will relate a story from my early days in YiLiQuan...you can draw your own conclusions.

I just passed out of "basic training" (basic lasted eight weeks) and had received my white sash (back then, you started with no sash and tested for your first sash...at the white sash level, we learned XingYiQuan)...I was about four weeks into my XingYi training...

A relatively new YiLi student (a second degree black belt in xxx's Tae Kwon Do...he had come to our school to learn more effective hand techniques) and I were matched up for SanDa (free sparring)...Now, this guy's kicks were lightning fast...and at a given range they could pack a good deal of force...once I figured out his distance it was VERY easy to walk right over the top of him...he actually requested NOT to be matched with me again...eventually he quit and didn't come back.
Even though he recognized he needed work on his "hand techniques" he wasn't ready for the kind of training we did...he had been with xxx for over four years; yet, after 12 weeks in YiLi, I basically owned his real estate...(That is not a testament about YiLi...it is an indication of the quality of that particular student)

I can't say that xxx taught poorly (although our school had encounters with several of his students over time, with similar results) but he certainly wasn't providing REAL training. Maybe he was training his folks for TaeKwonDo tournament fighting...and I don't have a problem with that...but he advertised "self-defense and self-confidence" as part of the training...many of his students went to other places to learn things that seemed to be lacking in that dojang...the kicker is, most of them were VERY worried that xxx would find out, so they kept it very quiet. Bottom line: no real self-defense and obviously not much self-confidence...
xxx made a TON of money because of his advertising and marketing...yet his students learned very little about REAL martial arts. 

Sometimes it is necessary to go elsewhere...
What amazes me is that even though these students realized what they were learning, at that particular dojang, was junk, they continued to train there...I guess the prospect of easy rank, or there egos ("I'm already a black belt and won't give that up.") got in the way of a rational decision...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> *I agree with you 100% it is wrong to start in more than one style and it is also wrong to have multiple style training before having a solid base ( at least a black belt )
> 
> :redeme: *



When I was a student of my brother-in-law he taught Karate, Judo/Jujutsu, Kobudo, Aikido and Kumiuchi in the same school and many of us were students of all classes.

Each class was separate.


----------



## DAC..florida (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *When I was a student of my brother-in-law he taught Karate, Judo/Jujutsu, Kobudo, Aikido and Kumiuchi in the same school and many of us were students of all classes.
> 
> Each class was separate. *





Much to confusing for me!   

In my opinion you shouldnt train in more than two styles at once unless they are directly related ( Same basic movements, forms, ect. ) less chance of mixing one style to another.:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> *Much to confusing for me!
> 
> In my opinion you shouldnt train in more than two styles at once unless they are directly related ( Same basic movements, forms, ect. ) less chance of mixing one style to another.:asian: *



Which is what I said earlier  

akja......My apologies....I didnt mention in my post that it also boils down to the person. Some people can work in more then 3 styles because they treat it like its ONE massive style with many differant sectors. Me and my low concentration span however cannot deal with it like that. Some people can, some people cant......I still wouldnt recommend starting with 7 differant styles :asian:


----------



## DAC..florida (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Which is what I said earlier
> 
> Yeh! I guess we agree on this one.
> ...


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## SpiritFists936 (Oct 29, 2003)

cross training is the most important thing you can do in the pursuit of becoming a complete martial artist.  All martial arts fall under a few principles, but you should be subjected to all the different arts so that you can be sure you are in the right art for you.  in the system i take you have to get a black belt in at least one other art before you can attain 2nd degree black. all martial artists should be able to strike effetivley, lock effectivley, and throw effectivley, because when in a real situation you want to be able to use whatever knowledge you can against you opponent, so the more weapons in your arsenal the better.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 30, 2003)

I train crosstrain all the time, the reason getting ready for mixed martial arts (fighting in the cage)

I train in Judo,BJJ,submission wrestling,school wrestling or collegent wrestling. (learning some freestyle and greco from diffrent people)  Also for striking Boxing and MTkickboxing.

I train at AMC pankration which covers boxing/mtkickboxing/submissionwrestling

US judo training center which covers 
Judo but we do learn some wrestling/freestyle/greeco throws and takedowns

Credit boxing covers
Good old fashion western boxing to fine tune my striking with my hands

and last but not least

School wrestling
Wrestling heh takedowns and ground control



All together i have to train nearly 5 hours a day and when wrestling season starts may be up 6 and a half excluding weekends where i dont train as hard.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 2, 2003)

How many train in more than one style or have in the past?

If so why? 





> How many train in more than one style or have in the past?



Yup...for the following reasons...

--Nobody at the school I was at was showing me anything new, so I went outside to look for more information.  So I did it to fight off staleness.  

--To see what others are doing, and add insights into how that relates to what I'm doing, or not doing...not necessarily with the goal of adopting that method, but to look at the approach to a problem.

--For some people, more than one art makes a big emotional on them.  Some people, for instance, reeeally love Muay Thai and reeeally love CSW.  So they do both.

--To fill in the blanks.   Some styles don't go to the ground, others don't do weapons, others are deficient in their stand up game.  Cross training integrates strengths and overcomes weaknesses.  #2 above is closely related to this process...but can be distinct from it.  

--To compliment a method with material similar, but slightly different, than your style.  Jun Fan guys might study Wing Chun.  Modern Arnis people might go to Balintawak to gain some insights into their roots.

Cross training gets a person over that stylistic bigotry so many martial artists have...this keeps us from trash talking like we're characters in some silly Chinese kung fu movie.

"My Ten Plum Fist will overcome your Diving Monkey Claw!"

(Bad example...that technique really does work...I killed a Diving Monkey Claw guy with it once.  Everybody knows Diving Monkey Claw guys can't fight their way out of a paper bag.)

SCS


----------



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 11, 2003)

When I reached the level of 4th black in jujitsu I thought I knew it all. Then I saw kenpo and after 3 years got my 2nd black and figured i new it all. Then I studied hapkido. after that jkd and so on and so on. The key is to never stop learning if you are happy with the system you are in keep going with it. If you feel you have gotten all you can from it go on to somthing else. Just make sure the system you are training in is giving you the type of training you want. ie internal, sport, or combat. Most of all enjoy what you are doing and don't stop training.


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 14, 2003)

Back in the day... okay I wasn't there, but if the modern military is any indication then this is what makes sense to me:

The goal of martial arts was/is primarily martial.  

The Marine Corps drilled the goal to be "locate, close with and destroy the enemy, or repel the enemy's assault with fire and manuever..."  and we stole techniques and tricks from the best.  We took some of this and some of that and made it our own.  Even the lowliest private could contribute to how a small unit operated.  If it worked, it might even be written into the unit Standard Operating Procedure.  

But that was because the purpose of training was strictly combat effectiveness, not the preservation of an art or culture.  The history/culture of the USMC was taught to create a pride in the next lineage of Marines to make them better fighters.

I think that cross training is effective at any level of training, as long as your goal is to be self defense effective.  It might take longer to get ranked or mastery of an artistic/technical style, but it could make for a stronger martial artist.

How much of the 'inner strategies/secrets' of any art do you really get until your at least higher green/brown anyway? Taking multiple disciplines might expose some common fundamentals to a student faster because they see them being applied in a wider spectrum of movement styles.  

Once you decide to commit to mastery though, choosing a system will focus all of that experience for better understanding of the movement/goals of an art.

Paul Martin


----------



## bushi jon (Nov 15, 2003)

I did kali for 13 years now doing jujutsu and kenpo


----------



## IMAA (Nov 21, 2003)

I feel cross training is very important to your martial arts training.  It will give you a very open understanding to what your after.  Some arts teach in a matter of months what some take many years to reach.  I do agree you need to stick w/ one art till you reach its advanced level then open your mind and doors from there on.

Some of the arts I've done:
American Karate 3rd dan
ChungDoKwan TKD 2nd dan
Kali/Escrima/Arnis =No specific rank but been at it for many yrs.

Other arts I have been exposed to for either a minimal amount of time or an extended amount of time:

Silat, JunFanJKD, Wing Chun, SHEN CHUAN, 7star praying mantis Kung Fu, RyuKyuKenpo, Kyusho jutsu, Muay Thai, American Kickboxing, Savate, Russian Systema, Boxing, Wrestling, BJJ, Police Tactics, Bando, Kenpo, Shurie Ryu Karate Do, Northern White Crane Kung Fu.....   Thats bout all I have had exposure too....now i do not rank in any of these but have trained certain lengths of time either in classes, or seminars or with someone I knew that does these arts.  So I feel I learnt something from them all....


----------



## jwreck (Dec 19, 2003)

IMAA, what are your thoughts on Shen Chuan?


----------

